# Cigar books



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

What's the best cigar book? A book that give infos and reviews on brands...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigar Encyclopedia and Cigars for Dummies is a good place to start.

Tobacconist University is a tremendous and FREE resource on the interwebs. Read every word there.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Listen to Don....those are fantastic sources


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Books? I didn't think those were being used after college. lol

I may have to get a copy of those for my toilet sessions. Thanks, Don.


----------



## saionbuss (Dec 2, 2011)

Cigars for Dummies??
sounds good, i will see if I can get one


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Cigar Encyclopedia and Cigars for Dummies is a good place to start.
> 
> Tobacconist University is a tremendous and FREE resource on the interwebs. Read every word there.


+1 on Tobacconist U. - I've learned a lot there.

I would really like to find a book on cigar history in particular, but I've not found one as of yet.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

My suggestion is to go on Ebay in the collectibles section, then click on tobacciana OR go to books and type in "cigars", and do the same on Amazon.com - go to books and type in cigars. You will not only get a wealth of selections but best of all GREAT BARGAINS for items that otherwise would cost you quite a bit! I have nearly every cigar book written and it's hard to choose which is best. I would choose "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Cigars" over the "Dummies" books...MUCH easier to read IMHO. Also Richard Carelton Hacker's "The Ultimate Cigar" book, which will give you history, facts, varying countries and accessories, et.al. Hope's some help!


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Just bought The Complete Idiot's Guide to Cigars. I find it really interesting, thanks to all!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> +1 on Tobacconist U. - I've learned a lot there.
> 
> I would really like to find a book on cigar history in particular, but I've not found one as of yet.


The Cigar Connoisseur by the Lande's - Great info on the history of tobacco and the cigar. A little outdated as far as the brands because it's been out of print for a while now, but history wise, very good read. I found a used copy on amazon for cheap!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0517708469/ref=oh_o04_s00_i00_details


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there any book with infos on all the brands and hopefully reviews.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

"The Complete Guide to Cigars" ....I have this one at home, great book.


----------



## vnmyer13 (Nov 27, 2011)

Heard from the several that the Dummies guide is actually very good.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

vink said:


> Is there any book with infos on all the brands and hopefully reviews.


*Well, once again, Richard Carleton Hacker's Ultimate Cigar Book. It is the MOST comprehensive guide to cigars, brands, history, and yes, reviews too. In the reviews section of his book he rates it the "HPH" scale, i.e. the "Highly Prejudiced Hacker" scale, as he knows his rating and view of a cigar may or may not differ too much from everyone else's. If you want a thorough and truly EXHAUSTIVE publication on the subject seek out his book which is in its 3rd Edition. - J.G.


----------

